# Wider bands or double bands?



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

First of all, I apologize if this has been covered before, I tried the search function but it does not give me any results. Perhaps it is discussed within another thread with a topic of a larger scope. If it has been discussed before, please guide me to it.

OK, here's my question. I went to the band calculator that is widely recommended here (link), after I filled out the data (shooting glass marbles 16mm, 74cm draw, 5x stretch, no taper), the recommendations are as follows;


Cut the bands 20.45cm
Band width at the fork is 1.56 cm
Band width at the pouch is 1.56 cm
You need 2 bands per side.

Actually, for such a small width, I prefer not to have double bands, so if I multiply the width (using the same 20.45cm length) to 3.12cm, I would use the same amount of rubber, right?

Is there any advantage(s)/disadvantage(s) on these two options?

The answer could be very simple, but for some reason I couldn't imagine what. It is Friday afternoon and it just hit Beer o'clock where I live, so please bear with me.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What is the band material?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20772-double-or-single-flats/?hl=%2Bfolding+%2Bbands#entry249147

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21887-cutting-double-bands-vs-folding-to-make-doubles/?hl=%2Bfolding+%2Bdoubling+%2Bbands

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40-folded-bands-vs-several-stripes/?hl=%2Bfolding+%2Bbands#entry80

Hope it will help.


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

if using 3.12cm

single bands it could foul the shot if using a pfs :twocents:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

For plinking cans and for taking with me on my walks, I have a dedicated marble shooters (Plywood dragon with a slightly longer kangaroo pouch) which I use single 20mm straight cut TBG bands. Fast enough for me for casual plinking.

Double 1.5cm bands seems too much trouble for plinking with marbles, if you're asking my opinion.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i still feel that a main reason that people forget to figure in the calculation, is ones length of draw. one of the most important variables in determining band set up.



All Buns Glazing said:


> For plinking cans and for taking with me on my walks, I have a dedicated marble shooters (Plywood dragon with a slightly longer kangaroo pouch) which I use single 20mm straight cut TBG bands. Fast enough for me for casual plinking.
> 
> Double 1.5cm bands seems too much trouble for plinking with marbles, if you're asking my opinion.


i think doubled up bands are a waste and overpowering for marbles.


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

Imperial said:


> i still feel that a main reason that people forget to figure in the calculation, is ones length of draw. one of the most important variables in determining band set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even if its the same draw weight?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

@8mmslingser- yes, marbles are light ammo.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

treefork said:


> What is the band material?


Well, the calculator seems to be exclusively for Theraband Gold. But if you have another setup on another material, I'd be grateful if you can share it 



DaveSteve said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20772-double-or-single-flats/?hl=%2Bfolding+%2Bbands#entry249147
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21887-cutting-double-bands-vs-folding-to-make-doubles/?hl=%2Bfolding+%2Bdoubling+%2Bbands
> 
> ...


Yes it does! :thumbsup:

A very good read, one of the thread even goes back to 2009! Thank you so much, I should have tried a few different keywords :slap:



8mmslinger said:


> if using 3.12cm
> 
> single bands it could foul the shot if using a pfs :twocents:


Not for pfs, but appreciate your concern.



All Buns Glazing said:


> For plinking cans and for taking with me on my walks, I have a dedicated marble shooters (Plywood dragon with a slightly longer kangaroo pouch) which I use single 20mm straight cut TBG bands. Fast enough for me for casual plinking.
> 
> Double 1.5cm bands seems too much trouble for plinking with marbles, if you're asking my opinion.


marbles are cheap and don't need to recover, it is my ammo of choice as well, as I don't have a catchbox nor a permanent practice range..... yet.

Thank you for sharing your setup Buns, appreciated! :thumbsup:



Imperial said:


> i still feel that a main reason that people forget to figure in the calculation, is ones length of draw. one of the most important variables in determining band set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The calculator does ask for my draw length, however, on the column that says "How much do you want to stretch the bands?", and I filled in 5, but now looking at it, it didn't give me a 5x stretch... hmm.. and a maximum number to be entered on that column is 9 :question:

I might not have completely understand how to use that calculator... and that was even before Beer o'clock! :bonk:

Thank you so much for your input everyone.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

25 mm to 20mm taper in thera silver using 5/8 inch marbles

3/4 inch to 5/8 inch taper in thera gold using 5/8 inch marbles


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Spectre, on that calculator the number 1 represents the minimum while 9 represents the maximum. So, on the stretch the number 5 doesn't mean 500%. The higher the number (1-9) you put in each column the shorter your band life will be. Higher numbers will net you more speed and power, though.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

If you're making your own bands, just cut em 25mm wide single bands and shoot.  It'll be plenty fast for any target shooting (by target shooting, I mean anything that doesn't breathe).


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

treefork said:


> 25 mm to 20mm taper in thera silver using 5/8 inch marbles
> 
> 3/4 inch to 5/8 inch taper in thera gold using 5/8 inch marbles


Thanks for sharing the setup treefork! appreciated :thumbsup:



Jaximus said:


> Spectre, on that calculator the number 1 represents the minimum while 9 represents the maximum. So, on the stretch the number 5 doesn't mean 500%. The higher the number (1-9) you put in each column the shorter your band life will be. Higher numbers will net you more speed and power, though.


Yeah, apparently so :slap: ... should of work it backwards, just divide my draw length by amount of stretch I want should get me there.



All Buns Glazing said:


> If you're making your own bands, just cut em 25mm wide single bands and shoot.  It'll be plenty fast for any target shooting (by target shooting, I mean anything that doesn't breathe).


Thanks for the tips Buns! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

:shakehead: :iono: Sorry Excereenery.


----------

